# C1000



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

In the spirit of the recent WatchBay auction, a few shots of my 'dive table bezel' yellow C1000:

Came on an original (I think - it's unsigned) bracelet that I did not like at all:










The watch needs a tender restoration. A cleaning and re-lume would do wonders:



















The lume is _tired_


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

How old is it Colin?

It looks aged, but venerable.

And a little bit proud.









That's a nice 'un.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

That ones a bute Colin









Personally I'd leave it as it is.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice









On a used watch like that tired lume is not a problem for me at all.It has been used.Chances are it will never dive again?So enjoy it for what is is,a cool looking watch


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

No idea of the age. I rather like the texture of the dial and the fine cracks in the acrylic that have come with time, but a re-lume and cleaning of the hands would really make this piece sing. The crown could use a tweak also - doesn't engage for manual winding completely. Maybe it's the movement? Damn this bugger all ignorance


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I love the "3300 fts", so much nicer than meters.


----------

